# Diferencias entre un ampli MOSFET y Transistor?



## juanma (Dic 18, 2007)

Como estan? La verdad es que aparte del foro, internet esta "infestado" de diseños de amplificador   .

Estoy por armar uno MOSFET de 25W, pero cual es la diferencia entre uno a transistores en lo que se refiere a sonido?

Queria usarlo para el central de un sistema de sonido "made in Juan".
Les dejo la pagina y el link (ahi estan todos los componentes).

http://www.electronics-lab.com/projects/audio/001/index.html

Aho va uno de 90W a 4ohms
http://www.redcircuits.com/Page100.htm

Saludos y espero opiniones


----------



## Elvic (Dic 18, 2007)

se debe a la disipación de potencia ..


----------



## zopilote (Dic 19, 2007)

La principal diferencia es en el tamaño de la placa, y la potencia que pueden entregar los mosfet superan a los transistores, la otra diferencia es que los mosfet pueden presentar oscilaciones (ocacionan su ruptura) que  en los transistores no presentan (se mejora con un  multiplier). Por lo general  los mosfet presentan más ventajas  que los transistores.


----------



## ivanutn (Ene 17, 2008)

juanma segun lo que lei tienen mejor calidad de sonido los transistores mos fet a mismas condiciones que un transistor bjt.

te andubo el amplificadorf . . . xq yo lo arme y buelan los transistores de salida . . . . no c q puede ser . . . 
andubo mas de un mes pero con una corriente de reposo de 15ma, y a bajo volumen tenia una distorcion muy alta en agudos . . . seguramente por la baja corriente de reposo . . . 

alguna oscilacion tal vez? no tengo osciliscopio ahora . . . asi q no puedo probar . . . por el momoento uso un par de LM3886.

son muy malos los transistores que enden aca . . . si no queres gasta tirate por los LM o los TDA


----------



## Nicko_2310 (Dic 7, 2011)

Perdon por tomarme el atrevimiento de reiniciar el tema pero me parecio buena la idea de probar el circuito(Simulandolo)y no tuve buenos resultados si lo pueden corregir o marcar la falla mejor 

Dejo la version que circula en internet para despejar dudas

http://www.redcircuits.com/Page100.htm

PD. En lugar del pote que regula el bias puse una resistencia fija aproposito 

PD2. Si no lo notan las principales fallas son la excesiva ganancia (si no uso tensiones alta de alimentacion recorta) y la oscilacion en la señal de salida.

PD3. Perdon por revivir el tema tan viejo pero capaz que vale la pena por su contenido.

Gracias..


----------



## zopilote (Dic 7, 2011)

Solo reduce el valor de R8 y ya puedes controlar la ganancia de tu amplificador, pero es raro, ese valor en la practica es correcto. Debe ser el valor tu señal de entrada la que esta exageradamente alta.


----------



## Nicko_2310 (Dic 11, 2011)

Gracias ZOPILOTE  por el consejo igual la ganacia la controlo mejor con la señal de entrada pero no logro resolver el tema de la oscilacion ...

Sera el circuito que esta mal diseñado..


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 12, 2011)

Nicko_2310 dijo:


> Gracias ZOPILOTE  por el consejo igual *la ganacia la controlo mejor con la señal de entrada* pero no logro resolver el tema de la oscilacion ...
> 
> Sera el circuito que esta mal diseñado..



Con la señal de entrada *NO* ajustas ganancia. La ganancia la determina la relación entre R8 y R6.

Para la oscilación agrega un capacitor de unos 47/120pF entre base y colector de Q7


----------



## Nicko_2310 (Dic 14, 2011)

gracias fogonazo por la respuesta

El tema de capacitor funciono perfecto..

Pero menos mal que lo simule antes porque se parece muy poco a los datos que se aporto en la web...

Igual gracias por sacarme esa duda


----------

